# GTR bumpers



## Maxiglasgow (May 29, 2020)

I’ve got a 2016 GTR and wondering if I can buy a facelift models front bumper and straight swap or are there any differences to headlights, wings etc between 2016 and newer facelift model?

any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Use the search engine as I’ve done write ups before on the subject.

If you don’t get the answers your looking for pm me.

thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

use original parts,

i still get twitches on the "style" function

i dont fancy supporting a rip of sweat shop in china


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Maxiglasgow said:


> I’ve got a 2016 GTR and wondering if I can buy a facelift models front bumper and straight swap or are there any differences to headlights, wings etc between 2016 and newer facelift model?
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated


I just had mine done.

Significant number of parts need changing, from memory as follows -

Bonnet
Bumper skin
Headlights (only if you want the latest, your 2016 will fit)
Undertray
Splitter
DRL holders
DRL's
Upper grill
Lower grill
Washer jets
Washer jet covers
Front wheel arch liners
Depending on intercooler - you may need the intercooler and oil ducts

Multiple hardware, clips and of course paint + labour.

Including a few choice carbon additions such as front lip and grills, it was a 15k conversion just for the front using all new brand new OEM parts.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s not really a worthwhile investment, your better off selling your car and buying a newer one.

I can supply new and used parts if you wish to go that route.


----------

